# GWB - Want to waste 7 minutes of your time?



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5J61q1cFRY&hd=1


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

You were on the north side of the bridge which is not used as much so that would explain all of the debris. Hate that side, with the stairs at both ends. The south side of the bridge is the standard side and it can be ridden all the way through. Do you know why it was closed?


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

No clue why. And you are right about the stairs!!!! I almost slipped on one of the steps. Got to see what the other side has to offer. Maybe next weekend!


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

biked over the Gee Dub today also... I was so pissed that they closed the other side. Noticed plenty of disgruntled cyclists today as well. With me being one of them :mad2:


----------



## wai2fast (Dec 16, 2005)

I got to the bridge last Sunday to find the south side bike lane closed. I made a u-turn and went to a coffee shop instead. =)


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

Do you know if its going to be like this all summer? or is there some kind of bulletin on NY/NJPA website for us to find out? It definitely takes the "joy" out of cycling over the Gee Dub.


----------



## TeamCholent (Apr 20, 2005)

*Panynj has a link*



eugenetsang said:


> Do you know if its going to be like this all summer? or is there some kind of bulletin on NY/NJPA website for us to find out? It definitely takes the "joy" out of cycling over the Gee Dub.


http://www.panynj.info/alerts-advisories/advisories.html#sidewalk

SCROLL TO THE BOTTOM AND IT WILL TELL YOU WHICH SIDE AND HOURS YOU CAN WALK/BIKE OVER.
In this mess there is a link that will give you daily updates if things change, say ice in the winter.

What happend last Sunday was some guy used the walkway with PA's Okay for his Horse.
Part of some fundraiser. It re-opened at 10:30. When I wentback to NY the horsey left a pile and some clown covered it with a traffic cone. Great idea but all the other droppings were scooped up by maintenance.


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------

